# Citrablue Conversion



## bbbdkc79 (Oct 16, 2018)

Took the plunge and had the yard killed, graded and planted with Citrablue SA. I'm less than 2 weeks down with the new lawn, and went out and bought me a new toy to cut it with. Plan is to give it it's first haircut tomorrow. Maybe even 2 or 3, depending on how the settings on the mower prove out. My intent is to maintain at just over 2", or possibly less, so if there are Citrablue owners that keep it short, let me know. Bought the Honda HRX
VKA model here locally, and am real interested in how this handles the lawn. More pics to follow after first cut.


----------



## ionicatoms (Mar 8, 2020)

FYI @TampaBayFL.

Looking good! Sod webworms are ramping up, better throw some GrubEx or Acelepryn on it fast.


----------



## bbbdkc79 (Oct 16, 2018)

Thanks. That was my next plan of attack. Noticed a few moths flying when I walked through it today.


----------



## ionicatoms (Mar 8, 2020)

May be too late for GrubEx if you are already seeing moths. Probably should jump straight to acelepryn or similar liquid product.


----------



## TampaBayFL (Jul 24, 2020)

bbbdkc79 said:


> Thanks. That was my next plan of attack. Noticed a few moths flying when I walked through it today.


100%.....hit that yard with something for the webworms ASAP. They are running rampant in FL and absolutely love new sod.

Many of my neighbors are getting hammered right now.....and its sad.

My approach has worked as I am 99.99% symptom free even though surrounded by the infestation. Trichlorfon, bifen and imidicloprid. Ill keep these up in some sort of rotation for the foreseeable future. Excessive.....probably.


----------



## TampaBayFL (Jul 24, 2020)

bbbdkc79 said:


> Took the plunge and had the yard killed, graded and planted with Citrablue SA. I'm less than 2 weeks down with the new lawn, and went out and bought me a new toy to cut it with. Plan is to give it it's first haircut tomorrow. Maybe even 2 or 3, depending on how the settings on the mower prove out. My intent is to maintain at just over 2", or possibly less, so if there are Citrablue owners that keep it short, let me know. Bought the Honda HRX
> VKA model here locally, and am real interested in how this handles the lawn. More pics to follow after first cut.


I think you will like this cultivar.

I keep mine at 2.3-2.4" inches and it loves it. It can even go lower (depending on how flat your lawn is). The creator of CB says 1.5" is actually possible (and recommends growers maintain there). For homeowners, his rec is 2-3".


----------



## bbbdkc79 (Oct 16, 2018)

Thank you all for the pointers and facts. I will be treating this weekend, if weather allows.


----------



## bbbdkc79 (Oct 16, 2018)

I'll post a few pictures of post 1st cut a little later. It's at about 3 1/2" at the setting I selected.


----------



## TampaBayFL (Jul 24, 2020)

bbbdkc79 said:


> I'll post a few pictures of post 1st cut a little later. It's at about 3 1/2" at the setting I selected.


You may find you like it better a little lower.....but try various heights and see.


----------



## TampaBayFL (Jul 24, 2020)

Here are some photos of what CB may look like in your yard at around 2.7" nominal. Keep in mind I am using a battery electric mower (which is much lighter than your Honda) so your cut at the same nominal height would probably be lower in reality.


----------



## TampaBayFL (Jul 24, 2020)

I am actually pondering buying your exact same mower but I'm having trouble giving up the convenience of this battery electric. It is so light and easy to use plus storage is simple. However, if you can take a picture of your blade cut using your Honda you just might convince me...... Yes, I am looking for an enabler to make me foolishly spend 800 bucks 

Overall I can't complain about the cut my current mower is giving, but it definitely would not be mistaken for a reel mower......but no rotary can match that.


----------



## TampaBayFL (Jul 24, 2020)

And if you pay a lawn service to mow your lawn (not kine but someone near me), this is what you get :-( Terrible...... They probably last sharpened their blade......never. And....way too tall since they dont mow often enough.


----------



## bbbdkc79 (Oct 16, 2018)

Gave it its first haircut, and was amazed at how small the clippings are with the mower. I've attached a few of the lawn, and one of what the cut grass looks like. Very impressed with the results. I am going to take it down another notch or two tomorrow to see what the results are Current height is 3 1/2".


----------



## bbbdkc79 (Oct 16, 2018)

Tomorrow I'll get some close ups of the leaves to show the cut, but I am definitely surprised/pleased with the results.


----------



## bbbdkc79 (Oct 16, 2018)

Please don't judge me on my edging yet. That's tomorrow's project, after I get a new blade for my Echo.


----------



## TampaBayFL (Jul 24, 2020)

bbbdkc79 said:


> Please don't judge me on my edging yet. That's tomorrow's project, after I get a new blade for my Echo.


I am pretty sure my neighbors were judging me today. I was literally on my hands and knees going around the entire perimeter of the yard and doing all of the edging with a pair of yard scissors


----------



## TampaBayFL (Jul 24, 2020)

The waviness in the cut will go away as you drop the HOC, and of course as the grass grows in more.

I have a strong feeling, assuming your yard isn't too bumpy, that you may end up maintaining around 2.5 inches, give or take 1/4".

I'll take a photo of my bag clippings using my Home Depot special Ryobi battery electric and we can compare it to the big boy Honda


----------



## TampaBayFL (Jul 24, 2020)

TampaBayFL said:


> I'll take a photo of my bag clippings using my Home Depot special Ryobi battery electric and we can compare it to the big boy Honda


Since I was generally curious, here is a test of the clippings after 24 hours of growth with the Citra Blue using the Ryobi battery cordless mower in bagging mode. Initially I thought this lawnmower was a piece of junk, and really more of a toy version of a lawnmower, but I've been pleasantly surprised as it seems to be working decently enough.


----------



## bbbdkc79 (Oct 16, 2018)

2nd cut today. Dropped it to about 2 3/4" or so. Will get out there tomorrow during light time and take some measurements. Mower is doing great, and the grass looks awesome. I am loving the color.


----------



## bbbdkc79 (Oct 16, 2018)

Next piece of advice from the experts. What's the best way, and is there a way to level a SA lawn? Primarily looking at the seams and obvious differences in sod thickness that show the scalp marks.


----------



## ionicatoms (Mar 8, 2020)

I fill my low spots with sand and water it in.


----------



## bbbdkc79 (Oct 16, 2018)

Kind of the way I was leaning. Just walk the seams, and fill in as necessary as I go along. And of course the obvious low spots. Thanks.


----------



## TampaBayFL (Jul 24, 2020)

bbbdkc79 said:


> Next piece of advice from the experts. What's the best way, and is there a way to level a SA lawn? Primarily looking at the seams and obvious differences in sod thickness that show the scalp marks.


The Lawn Care Nut (Allyn Hane) suggests simply broadcasting some sand by hand in the lower areas. You can put a fairly decent amount in with St. Augustine since it is so thick and the HOC is so high.

If you are getting scalp marks at your current mowing height you probably need to bring your HOC up for the time being. The low points at the seams are normal and those will fill in with time. Mine were pretty much gone within a month.

EDIT....@ionicatoms beat me to it🤪


----------



## ionicatoms (Mar 8, 2020)

Yeah, I carry a 5 gallon bucket with sand in it and just feel for dips with my feet. I toss sand in the low spots with a scooper and then water with the hose to get it to sort of self-level.


----------



## TampaBayFL (Jul 24, 2020)

ionicatoms said:


> Yeah, I carry a 5 gallon bucket with sand in it and just feel for dips with my feet. I toss sand in the low spots with a scooper and then water with the hose to get it to sort of self-level.


I'm going to try and be slick and see if I can get some of the green PGA divot sand to use for a spot leveling in my yard. From what I understand, it's identical to regular sand but it's just green in color so it doesn't stand out as much on the fairways.


----------



## ionicatoms (Mar 8, 2020)

TampaBayFL said:


> I'm going to try and be slick and see if I can get some of the green PGA divot sand to use for a spot leveling in my yard. From what I understand, it's identical to regular sand but it's just green in color so it doesn't stand out as much on the fairways.


LOL - to each his own! St. Aug grows so fast this time of year I don't think I'd bother with it.


----------



## bbbdkc79 (Oct 16, 2018)

Looking at my plants, I'm wondering whether the well water may be affecting my Tibouchina and Buttercup. The Mandeville, Texas Sage, Firecracker and Gardenia seem to be doing fine. Is there a fix, or will the plants adapt after a period?


----------



## bbbdkc79 (Oct 16, 2018)

Gave the lawn a haircut this weekend, and found this guy staring at me after a day or two. It's isolated to two spots, and this one came out in one clump. The other one may be a little tougher.


----------



## TampaBayFL (Jul 24, 2020)

Is that some sort of crabgrass/goosegrass? If so, I recall using an MSM/sulfentrazone combination to torch some of it last year. But, you need to be careful not to cook the St. Aug with too heavy a dose. If it's not too bad you can probably hand pull it, or manually paint the leaves with glysophate.


----------

